# WTB - Saltwater Flyreel



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking for a starter saltwater flyreel for 8 wt rod. I've flyfished a lot in freshwater and fish saltwater, but new to saltwater flyfishing, so suggestions are welcome. Mostly for inshore (kayak or wading) - redfish, specs, etc. On a budget so I don't want to jump into something real expensive to learn with, but don't want to skimp too much either.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What price range are you looking at?


----------



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

Someone recommended the Orvis Battenkil at $148, so if I cannot find something better for that or less, I may go that route. But I'm open to advice.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The Battenkill isn't a bad reel. I've also owned 2 Pflueger Trions that held up great and were only $129.99. I have some Echo Ion reels on order. They are $99.99 retail and are supposed to be very smooth. Check them out at Rajeffsports.com


----------



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. If I can get over in your area I'll come see you.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

*Reels*

The Trion and the Echo reel are both available at Amazon but I would recommend you go someplace where you can see and touch the reel. Check out the fly fishing club notes here on the forum. They will have a casting clinic and lunch on January 21 and you can get lots of free advice, even try a few reels.


----------



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks. I'd like to check it out if I'm in town.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd check out the Lamson Konic for about $140. It has the same sealed drag as the more expensive Lamsons. The sealed drag is excellent for wading / kayaking.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

pm sent


----------

